# Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2010)

*Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten


----------



## Lotz24 (12. Oktober 2010)

*Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

find ich gut^^


----------



## ReaCT (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Gibt es solche Heft-DVD mit den Themen des letzten Jahres (und darüber hinaus) auch für die normale pcgh?


----------



## Kötermän (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Hätte ich mir fast nur wegen dem Poster gekauft. Aber leider ist es ein Wendeposter, und bringt mir somit nichts, weil ich es dann immer umdrehen müsste.
Schade, da hättet ihr ruhig 2 reinmachen können, oder ein größeres einseitiges.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Gibt es solche Heft-DVD mit den Themen des letzten Jahres (und darüber hinaus) auch für die normale pcgh?



Aber ja doch


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Sehr schön.


----------



## ReaCT (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Aber ja doch



Sag .. mir .. wo..


----------



## Natikill (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Da werden sich die WOW Suchtis freuen....nix für ungut

Ich stehe halt immer nicht drauf. Nur weil ich mich mit Computerkram auskenne mit DENEN in einen Topf geworfenwerde...das ätzt!
Und ich hab das Spiel auch mal Probe gespielt und ich muss sagen es it wirklich gut gemacht, aber die monatlichen Kosten und die Zeit die man da reinstecken muss...sry aber das ist wirklich ne Art Droge.


----------



## Razor2408 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Fit für WoW Cataclysm: PCGH Premium 12/2010 jetzt vorbestellen - Sonderpreis für Abonnenten*

Jop, bin der gleichen Meinung.


----------

